# Problem With Hp Monitor 7540



## ravigupta (Aug 27, 2008)

The monitor setting menu popup automatically and remain on the screen without my any action.
now resolution automatically changed and i do not why its displaying frequency and other problem and picture do not displayed kindly help me


----------

